
Show HN: PortManager – Manage ports from your macOS menu bar - guessmyname
http://portmanager.app/
======
Ancient
Looks good.

Suggestion: Allow users to test the application before paying by only
displaying 1 or 2 open ports and below that show something like "XXX more open
ports [Unlock]".

You could encourage users to pay by adding a quick feature to display:

\- XXX standard open ports (ie: 21, 22, 80, 443)

\- XXX unknown open ports

\- XXX ports opened + closed past X minutes (monitoring)

The third line (open/closed) would be great for software that keeps
opening/closing ports for unknown reasons, which could cause intermediate
issues.

------
xrd
Is there something similar on Linux? I'm tired of using netstat -anp | grep
$PORT and then searching for that process. This is a nice utility.

~~~
citiguy
I haven't tried this app, but lsof is usually very helpful at finding things
like this on Linux.

------
microtherion
Looks neat, and appears to work well.

I found the gumroad payment process a bit confusing. In particular, I wanted
to first try before buying (among other reasons, apps like this have a
tendency to fight the OS for permissions, so I wanted to be sure it works). I
ended up ordering twice, once for $0 and the second time for >$0. Wish there
had been an easier way.

~~~
jimies
Thanks for downloading the app and for the feedback, I'll think about how to
improve the user experience for purchasing / trying before you buy.

------
flafla2
I'd imagine this was made mostly with developers in mind, but this looks like
an incredibly useful tool for Gaming. Mapping ports to set up dedicated
servers with friends can be a huge hassle! This would have been great when I
used to run Minecraft servers.

------
aryamaan
Such a nice utility. And the experience written on the webpage is exactly me.

------
raarts
Would killing work with docker containers as well?

~~~
jimies
Hey there. I'm relatively new to Docker but I can test this out and let you
know. If not, I'll see if there's a way to make it work in a future update.
Cheers

